# info on Pure Race Superlight wheels?



## cerec (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone know or have experience with the Pure Race Superlight wheels from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse? I currently ride 09 Bontrager Race lights with no complaints and wondered how they compare. I am looking for another wheel set to use for fast club rides, crits and road races, am 150 lbs. Their weight(1425g), spoke count, and price seem right on target to me. Not really interested in carbons or tubulars at this time. Thanks.


----------



## odyofael (May 14, 2011)

cerec said:


> Anyone know or have experience with the Pure Race Superlight wheels from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse? I currently ride 09 Bontrager Race lights with no complaints and wondered how they compare. I am looking for another wheel set to use for fast club rides, crits and road races, am 150 lbs. Their weight(1425g), spoke count, and price seem right on target to me. Not really interested in carbons or tubulars at this time. Thanks.


Bump.
Hello fellow riders! I'm a noob and have been happy reading the threads. This one has been left unanswered and I am curious, has no one here ever tried the Pure Race Superlight wheels?:thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

They're an extremely good value for the money. More than a few guys on here have them. They wont win you any fashion shows, they just work. No gimmicks or funny junk you dont need, just a good set of wheels. 

They wont however, make you any faster.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

odyofael said:


> Bump.
> Hello fellow riders! I'm a noob and have been happy reading the threads. This one has been left unanswered and I am curious, has no one here ever tried the Pure Race Superlight wheels?:thumbsup:


My version of these fine wheels are the Blackset Race with Sapim CX-Ray aero spokes listed on their Superlight page as the Blackset Race with "Podium" build (CX-Rays) -

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.co...-less/pure-race-superlight-700c/prod_149.html

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/road/road-wheel-build-levels/prod_175.html

Mine weigh 1410 grams. Blackset Race/BSR 10/BSR 11/Pure Race Superlight (all versions of the same basic theme but with updated rims) are an excellent value especially when weight is considered. Mine have been perfect for 1.5 years. You can pay lots more for heavier wheels.

Here's a  review  I did of mine last summer.


----------



## Lou N (Feb 27, 2012)

*Pure Aero Wheels for Tarmac*

All,

Getting back into road biking and I just picked up a 2008 Specialized Tarmac Pro. I probably paid a bit too much since the wheels (Roval Paves) are looking like there close to the wear limit. I had my LBS checkout the bike before I bought it and he said the wheels would be ok for another season, but the brake surface looks pretty worn to me. 

The bike has some SRAM Red and some SRAM Force (brakes and front derailleur), new tires, cables, a compact crank set and carbon crank arms. In retrospect I probably should have looked a little harder, but I'm terrible when it comes to buying used stuff (I'm never satisfied that I got a good deal - damn OCC 

I want to switch out the cassette to a larger cog 26 or 28 set, so it seems like it would be a good time to upgrade my wheels.

I was looking at the BWW Pure Aero wheels for $349 and free shipping. I can't justify the Mavics that all me friends are riding so this seems like a good compromise. 

Any thoughts if this would be a good idea? At this point I'm a recreational rider with the intent to train and maybe ride a century by summer's end. 

Lastly, would it be worth rebuilding the Roval hubs with new spokes and rims at some point for winter wheels? 

Sorry for the wordy post, thanks.
Lou


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Lou N said:


> I was looking at the BWW Pure Aero wheels for $349 and free shipping. Any thoughts if this would be a good idea?


A great idea and a fine set of wheels, especially for the price. You left out one key piece of information though - your weight.



> I can't justify the Mavics that all me friends are riding so this seems like a good compromise.


Those BWW are every bit as good as the Mavic in every way.



> Lastly, would it be worth rebuilding the Roval hubs with new spokes and rims at some point for winter wheels?


Are the hub bearings still smooth? Decide if a pair of Sapim XR300 rims and a set of spokes plus $30-40 each to have them re-built locally (or do it yourself) is worth it to you. You can get the parts for a great price from here - 

BikeHubStore.com


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the BWW Blackset Race are a set of 430g rims and the BWW Pure Aero wheels are 465g+ rims. i mention this so you can compare with other wheelsets you are looking at. BWW offers a great deal, one that you couldn't match if you were trying to build the wheelset picking comparable components. Williams, ROL, and others use the same or similar rims. spoke and hub weight matter less than rim weight. it better to compare rim weight.


----------



## Lou N (Feb 27, 2012)

All,

Thanks for the replies on the BWW wheels. My weight fluctuates between 180 and 185 depending on the day (hoping to drop that down into the 170s). 

The Roval hubs roll very smoothly, so it might be fun to rebuild them as an exercise on how to lace and true a wheel.

Lou


----------

